# a guide to visiting Pet Sematary filming locations



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

I think anyone who ever saw the movie Pet Sematary will want to watch this


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey JoeLimon ,


Thanks for posting the link to your Pet Sematary filming locations video . It was fun watching it , I am sure being there was a great thrill , especially at the top of the hill in the burial ground .


----------



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes, it was fun for me indeed! Thank you for watching... And you guessed which of those locations was most fun for me.


----------

